# Yellow Morning



## Froggy (May 30, 2009)

Hi everybody,

did a couple of HDR panoramas at dawn a few days ago, thanks to let me know what you think : )





View in large





View in large


----------



## Mersad (May 30, 2009)

I'm in love with these images. The light in the second one is truly great and the fog in the background of the first is to die for. Such an amazing atmosphere. You did a great job! The HDR is not "in your face", just the way i like it. Kudos to you!


----------



## Mersad (May 30, 2009)

Oh btw. I nominated your second photo in the "Photo of the Month - May 2009" Thread.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-2009-potm-nomination-thread.html#post1615158


----------



## photonuts (May 30, 2009)

I like the light in the second picture !! Bravo !!  

You did a great job


----------



## NJMAN (May 30, 2009)

Wow, are those ever amazing!  Incredible work.  :thumbup: :thumbup: 

May I ask what lens you used?


----------



## Froggy (May 31, 2009)

Thank you guys 

NJMAN, I used a simply Canon EF-S 18-55mm ^^.


----------



## NJMAN (May 31, 2009)

Froggy said:


> Thank you guys
> 
> NJMAN, I used a simply Canon EF-S 18-55mm ^^.



Me too! Its amazing what that little kit lens is capable of with a little editing...  Again, great job!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (May 31, 2009)

second is gorgeous! 

does your camera have bracketing? if not, how could you've done the HDR without getting any of the photos used little shaky? i'm having this problem with my camera"no bracketing"


----------



## LaFoto (May 31, 2009)

Tripod, Al-Wazeer! 

Lovely. Inspiring! 
Very nicely done. And the pp is perfect. Everything looks good and nothing cries out loud "HDR". It just looks GOOD.


----------



## Froggy (May 31, 2009)

Thanks 



NJMAN said:


> Froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you guys
> ...


Yeah, it's quite nice, but it's far from an amazing one though... I think I'll change it for a better lens as soon as possible.




			
				Al-Wazeer said:
			
		

> does your camera have bracketing? if not, how could you've done the HDR without getting any of the photos used little shaky? i'm having this problem with my camera"no bracketing"


Yes, my camera has a bracketing setting.
However, there're two good methods to do HDR without bracketing:
-the best way is to use a remote control.
-otherwise, you could avoid your problem by using the self time which stabilizes the camera before shooting (it goes without saying that a good tripod is needed)


----------



## Al-Wazeer (May 31, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> Tripod, Al-Wazeer!
> 
> Lovely. Inspiring!
> Very nicely done. And the pp is perfect. Everything looks good and nothing cries out loud "HDR". It just looks GOOD.


I know I need a tripod , BUT *EVEN WITH THE TRIPOD* i get deffrent shots because the camera moved to right, left, up or down!


Froggy said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess my cheap tripod is not steady enough , anyways thanks for the advices


----------



## Akoz (May 31, 2009)

I am speechless about the second one


----------



## ValDR (Jun 1, 2009)

second is awesome

Well done


----------



## epicphoto88 (Aug 1, 2009)

I like how the natural tendancy to look away from the sun draws your eye around the picture ;] pictures like these are the reason I started doing photography in the first place :]


----------



## Tanady (Sep 15, 2009)

First One Is Cool.. One Thumbs to You
Second One Is Cooler..  Another Thumbs to You

Two Thumbs Up!!


----------



## stetow (Feb 6, 2012)

I am extremely envious that I can not see the 2nd one!  

First is amazing though!


----------

